# Ym2210 break seals



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Break on left side locked up, now fixed.
Right side is full of hydro oil.
I'm pretty sure I need to replace (Break shaft seal)?
Question- There is a O-ring seal #24 behind it. Should I replace that as well?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would replace the O ring, must have a purpose, I have seen O rings used to seal the inner bearing mount, but that bearing is open, so that is not the O rings purpose.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks Mr Fred😇


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You will have to remove the seal collar (#25) in order to replace the o-ring. Is the seal collar grooved where the seal runs on it? If so, it probably needs replacing. If not, I don't think I would try getting it out. That may be difficult. That collar has a rubber inner that rides on the shaft.

I assume no wiggle or looseness in that stub shaft indicating bearing wear?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Can see it now, the O ring #24 fits inside of collar #25 to seal the collar to the shaft, and the oil seal #26 runs on the collar, I thought the collar was a spacer, but when you look a little harder at the parts drawing, you can see a recess on the collar for the O ring to fit into, sorry bennyhill, should have been more alert.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> You will have to remove the seal collar (#25) in order to replace the o-ring. Is the seal collar grooved where the seal runs on it? If so, it probably needs replacing. If not, I don't think I would try getting it out. That may be difficult. That collar has a rubber inner that rides on the shaft.
> 
> I assume no wiggle or looseness in that stub shaft indicating bearing wear?


Winston, is he working on something like this?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Not exactly, that is the axle shaft and he is working on what some call a brake stub shaft, others call it final pinion. There is a seal collar with a rubber inner lining that slides over the shaft. The oil seal rides on it. It would be difficult to remove without more disassembly. Hopefully, his collar is not grooved and not loose bearings that caused the seal failure. The seal can be removed with a packing puller or some improvised hook.


----------

